# No Through Road



## Kyle (Apr 7, 2010)

On December 17th 2008 four 17 year old boys were found dead in their car at an abandoned farm, 10 miles from their hometown.
This video contains the unedited footage from the camera belonging to one of the boys, also found in the car.
http://www.youtube.com/v/08rj_ioKNSo


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm on iPod. Someone post a link please?? ;-;


----------



## Nic (Apr 7, 2010)

Eh, looks a little fake and little true at the same time.  If this is true then somebody give me a article about it please.

Never mind, it is a fake lol.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 7, 2010)

This is pretty scary, I think makes me uneasy that this could happen.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 7, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Eh, looks a little fake and little true at the same time.  If this is true then somebody give me a article about it please.
> 
> Never mind, it is a fake lol.


Well I don't see the reason to be all negative and take the fun out of it. :l


----------



## Elliot (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like a movie.
I like it. 
It made me scared a little around 7:02. xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 7, 2010)

dat radio, man.  DAT *censored.3.0*ING RADIO


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm too scared to watch it lol xD
Someone tell me what happens?


----------



## Sully (Apr 8, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> I'm too scared to watch it lol xD
> Someone tell me what happens?


The first post pretty much explains what happens.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but like, how do they die?


----------



## Sully (Apr 8, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would be the point of spoiling it though?
But they are pretty much beaten... to death.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 8, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, by a person?


----------



## Sully (Apr 8, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 8, 2010)

That actually scared me... and it takes a lot to do that. >3<

Very well done on their part.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 8, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, a tree.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those trees, get more and more aggressive every day!


----------



## Niall (Apr 9, 2010)

I was at the part where they pulled over but then I got two scared


----------



## Yokie (Apr 9, 2010)

It's fake, but it would be a good horror movie. It creeped me out.


----------



## David (Apr 9, 2010)

amazing well done! that was awesome. props to them for the acting, that was very cool.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Niall said:
			
		

> I was at the part where they pulled over but then I got two scared


GRAMMATICAL ERROR! ALERT! ALERT!

"TWO" HAS BEEN USED INCORRECTLY INSTEAD OF THE WORD "TOO"

SHOOT ON SIGHT.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Niall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*aims gun* 

THIS IS WHY I JOINED THE FORCE >:L!!


----------

